# Texas Longhorn heifer.



## Cotton@262 (Nov 19, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how much a 6 month old Texas longhorn heifer should weigh? I got one over the weekend and she looks a bit small.
Fist time owner of a calf. Thanks!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 19, 2012)

My guess would probably be around the 500 lb mark.  TL people, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 20, 2012)

Not nearly enough info for me  to hazzard any kind of informed guess.


----------



## Cotton@262 (Nov 20, 2012)

When I picked her up her mother was there.  She looked like the real deal Texas Longhorn, horns at least 4' wide maybe more. The cow looked to be about 1200lbs. The man said he bred the the cow to a purebred Texas longhorn  bull, but he was not on the farm. The calf was still nursing but no grass in the pasture and just a little hay. He said he had not been feeding any grain.  My heifer looks to weigh abot 350 lbs and she is 6 month old. Like i said before this is my first calf. All I have ever fooled with is chickens and horses. I will post pictures of her when I learn how.
Any tips or information is welcome. Thanks to everyone who replyed.


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 20, 2012)

Texas Longhorns are not renowned for being extremely growthy.  I would not be concerned about a 350 lb weight at 6 months, especially if she's not been fed well.  Get her on a good diet, and she'll grow out normally for you.  Good luck!


----------

